# Allrounder &gt;500€...geht das überhaupt?



## TigerTobi (17. August 2011)

*Allrounder >500€...geht das überhaupt?*

Guten Abend 

Ich suche aktuell einen PC, der eigentlich alles können soll. Da ich Student bin habe ich mir eine Grenze von 500€ gesetzt (wobei es jetzt nicht auf den ein oder anderen € gegen deutliche Mehrleistung ankommen soll). 
Ein solider PC kann in der heutigen Zeit ja Office, Internet etc. ohne Probleme meistern, keine Frage. Deshalb stelle ich gleich mal das wichtigste Augenmerk in den Fokus...Gaming. 
Ist es möglich, für 500€ einen PC zu bekommen, der aktuelle Spiele flüssig bei einer Auflösung von 720p und/oder 1080p schafft?
Ich würde mir gerne einen bei Alternate oder Hardwareversand zusammenstellen, habe aber keine richtige Ahnung, welche Komponenten stimmig miteinander arbeiten. Außerdem sollte der PC ziemlich leise sein und das Mainboard sollte auch noch für eine spätere Aufrüstung gut sein. Ansonsten bin ich ziemlich offen für eine Systemzusammenstellung. Dabei ist mir bewusst, dass es auf eine AMD-Variante herauslaufen wird, da diese ein wenig günstiger sind.

Also...wären User wie "herbboy" oder "quaaaaak" bereit, mir ein entsprechendes System mit den oben genannten Anforderungen zusammenzustellen? Das wäre wirklich toll 

Vielen Dank schon einmal!


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2011)

Sei froh, dass ich noch wach bin 


RAM zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB-Kit G-Skill PC3-10667U CL9 oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 oder... an sich einfach nen DDR3-1333 für *ca. 20€* pro 4GB. Am besten 2x2GB

Board: eines der neueren Sockel AM3+ Board mit einem 970er Chipsatz, so dass Du auch mal später eine AM3+ CPU draufmachen kannst. zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX sind *ca. 80€*

CPU nen X4 955 für* 95€ **http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=26625&agid=1242*

Als CPU-Kühler nen Scythe Katana 3, der ist leise und preiswert, knapp unter *20€ hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Katana 3, f*

Festplatte: 500GB zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ) oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB sind *35€*

Netzteil zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt oder hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! Pure Power 530 Watt / BQT L7 ... schwer zu sagen, wenn Du halt 30€ mehr investierst, wäre zB Kabelmanagement mit dabei usw., aber ich sag mal: *60€*

Gehäuse gibt es sehr viele, so 30-50€ wäre schon ok, zB das xigmatek asgard hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Xigmatek Asgard II Midi Tower - black/silver, ohne Netzteil also *35€* 

Brenner kriegst Du schon unter *20€,* zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung SH-222AB bare schwarz SATA


Damit wärst Du bei ca. 360€, je nach dem, welches Netzteil. Als Grafkkarte wäre damit eine AMD 6870 ideal. zB hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express für *145€*

jetzt bist Du bei knapp über 500€. Wenn Du beim Board und Netzeil das etwas preiswertere nimmst, sind es knapp drunter. Bei der Festplatte könntest Du für 45€ auch schon 1TB kriegen. Für so was wie Videoediting kannst Du auch für nur 20€ mehr direkt ein 2x4GB-RAM Kit nehmen, ansonsten muss das nicht sein. Für Gaming kriegst Du meiner Meinung nach keine bessere Zusammenstellung, außer Du würdest beim Board sehr viel sparen und beim Netzteil ein "Risiko" eingehen, dann wäre ne etwas bessere Graka drin, die aber dann auch nicht viel besser ist - und später mal nen AM3+ kannst Du dann wohl auch nicht nutzen.


ps: wenn Du den PC nicht selber zusammenbauen willst, dann mach es evlt. nicht per PC-Konfigurator, sonder lege erst die Artikel in den Warenkorb und am Ende links im Menü bei "Service" noch "Zusammenbau". Wenn du es per PC-Konfigurator machst, wird Dir für die AMD 6870 nur Netzteile ab 600W angezeigt bzw. wenn Du zeurst das Netzeil aussuchst und "nur" 500W nimmst, wird die 6870 nicht angezeigt. Laut Hersteller werden eben zur Sicherheit 600W "benötigt", damit nicht billige 30€ Netzteile, die mit 500W werben und diese nicht wirklich bringen, versagen. Ein Marken-NT mit 500W reicht aber locker.


----------



## Vordack (17. August 2011)

Würd ich so unterschreiben.

Als CPU Kühler würde ich den Scythe Mugen 2 empfehlen (hab den X4 955 BE auf 4,0 GHZ übertaktet mit dem). Achtung, für den brauchst Du aber ein etwas breietres Gehäuse. Scythe Mugen 2 REV B AMD und Intel S754, 939, AM2+,AM3, 775, 1366, 1156, 1155 - Computer

Eventuel ne 1 Terrabyte Platte und 8 GB RAM (damit er für die Zukunft gewappnet ist). Dafür bräuchtest Du aber ein 64 Bit Betriebssystem (bei 4 GB aber auch^^) (Vista oder Win 7).


----------



## MICHI123 (17. August 2011)

Hardwareversand kann ich übrigens sehr empfehlen, haben meine Rechner in null komma nix zusammengebaut und verschickt, und das für nur 20€ damals glaub ich. Und der Rechner läuft immernoch wie ne Wüstenrennmaus. Auch Black Ops und Crysis 2 laufen auf 1080p mit hohen Details obwohl der schon über 1,5 jahre alt ist


----------



## TigerTobi (17. August 2011)

Wow...vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe!

Die Zusammenstellung klingt schon einmal sehr gut und sollte über mein Studium über ja locker halten.
Für 20€ würde ich mir den natürlich gleich zusammenbauen lassen.
Und da ich (wie herbboy ja bereits sagt) für den Preis keinen bessere Zusammenstellung bekommen würde, ist die ganze Sache ja so gut wie fix 

Ich werde zum Wochenende den Rechner in Auftrag geben...falls noch jemand zu der ein oder anderen Komponente eine Alternative kennt, lasst es mich wissen. Aber ich denke auf herbboy seine Zusammenstellung kann man sich wie immer verlassen. 
*Ein großes Dankeschön also schon einmal an dich, herbboy!*


----------



## TigerTobi (17. August 2011)

Guten Abend 


also wie es aussieht, werde ich mir meinen Rechner bei Hardwareversand zusammenstellen lassen.
Jetzt habe ich noch kleine Fragen, da ich vorher noch nie in einem Online Shop für Computerhardware bestellt habe oder mir einen Rechner gekauft habe...

Also ich lege alle von "herbboy" genannten Teile in den Warenkorb, gehe anschließend auf Service und lege noch für 20€ den Zusammenbau in den Warenkorb, richtig? Dann gehe ich auf Kasse und bezahle...sobald das Geld angekommen ist, bauen die mir meinen Rechner zusammen. Soweit alles richtig?

Wie läuft es dann mit der Installation des Betriebssystems ab? Ich habe hier noch eine Windows 7 Home liegen samt Lizenzschlüssel (keine OEM), die ich dann natürlich installieren wollte. Kann ich einfach den Rechner starten, schauen ob im BIOS alles ok ist und dann mit der Installation beginnen? Der Rechner müsste ja völlig nackig sein. Oder testen die Leute von Hardwareservice vorher den Rechner auf Funktionalität (was sie ja eigentlich müssten), so dass sich doch Spuren auf der Platte befinden?

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein wenig rumgeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir "herbboy" ein wirklich schickes System zusammengestellt hat! Jetzt freue ich mich schon richtig auf den Rechner


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Ja, genau so sollte es ablaufen. Es kann halt passieren, dass ein Artikel - wenn Du Pech hast - in der Zeit, bis das Geld da ist, nicht mehr auf Lager ist. Dann musst Du halt was länger warten.

Wegen win-Install: einfach drauflosinstalllieren. Ob die PC vorher checken, weiß ich nicht - es kann sein, dass das nur gemacht wird, wenn man es per PC-konfigurator macht. Da würdest Du halt dann "zwangsweise" ein teureres Netzteil nehmen müssen.


----------



## TigerTobi (18. August 2011)

@herbboy
Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Gehäuse 
Auf dem Bild ist zusehen, dass das Gehäuse Frontanschlüsse für USB und Audio hat. Haben die dann auch mit dem Mainboard die entsprechende Funktion oder haben die dann keine Funktion? Also passt das Mainboard zum Gahäuse? Ansonsten würde ich noch einmal nach einem anderen Gehäuse schauen...
Vielen Dank!


----------



## quaaaaaak (18. August 2011)

TigerTobi schrieb:


> @herbboy
> Ich habe noch mal eine Frage zum Gehäuse
> Auf dem Bild ist zusehen, dass das Gehäuse Frontanschlüsse für USB und Audio hat. Haben die dann auch mit dem Mainboard die entsprechende Funktion oder haben die dann keine Funktion? Also passt das Mainboard zum Gahäuse?
> Vielen Dank!


JA das Mainboard hat interne anschlüsse für das frontpanel, die zusammenstellung von herb ist wie immer gut gelungen und ich würde sagen: kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2011)

Es gibt bei Frontaudio halt AC97 oder HD. Man muss nur evlt. aufpassen, was das Board dann hat, und es passend verbinden.


----------



## TigerTobi (22. August 2011)

So...wie es aussieht werde ich morgen den PC in Auftrag geben 

@herbboy
Nur um noch einmal sicher zu sein...die von dir oben aufgezählten Komponenten stellen mir ein kompletten PC zusammen, richtig? Es fehlt also keine Komponente?
Und was würdest du zu diesem Gehäuse sagen? Laut Angaben wird es ab morgen verfügbar sein...
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 3R Systems Design Geh
Könnte ich das ohne Probleme mit den von dir genannten Komponenten einsetzen?
Und sorgt der Lüfter dafür, dass der PC wirklich flüsterleise im Normalbetrieb ist? Sonst würde ich lieber noch den ein oder anderen € mehr in den Lüfter investieren. Ich würde auf auf jedenfall das 600W Netzteil nehmen.

Ansonsten dürfte ja soweit alles passen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. August 2011)

Also, beim Gehäuse musst Du nur schauen, dass es "ATX"-Standard hat. Ob das Gehäuse auch rel leise ist, kann ich nicht sagen - das ist halt echt seh billig, und je billiger, desto dünenr die Teile. Das KANN dann auch mal merkbar lauter sein. Vor allem wird bei dem gehäusepreis natürlich nicht schon ein Lüfter dabei sein, der normalerweise allein schon 5-10€ kostet. 

Der CPU-Kühler ist in jedem Falle sehr leise, die Grafikkarte soll auch recht leise sein. Vlt. bestell Dir fürs Gehäuse noch einen 120mm-Lüfter dazu, der auf jeden Fall leise ist, Zb hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Scythe Slip Stream 120 mm L


----------



## TigerTobi (22. August 2011)

Ok...und wieder kann ich nur vielen Dank an herbboy sagen 

Dann werde ich den Gehäuselüfter noch dazubestellen und dann sollte ich ja soweit komplett sein.
Hoffentlich ist Ende der Woche meine Bestellung da


----------



## TigerTobi (23. August 2011)

Guten Abend 


morgen früh möchte ich nun endlich gerne die Bestellung ausführen. Ich kopiere mal die Zusammenstellung hierher und vielleicht kann *herbboy *noch einmal abschließend kurz schauen, ob es so alles stimmig zusammenpasst 

*Mein Warenkorb*

*Wichtig:*
Legen Sie sich bitte einen Merkzettel von Ihrem Warenkorb an, wenn Sie  nicht direkt zur Kasse gehen möchten. Das ist besonders dann sinnvoll,  wenn Sie kurz etwas im Internet nachschauen möchten und dafür unerwartet  länger brauchen. Denn unser Shop meldet Sie automatisch ab und leert  Ihren Warenkorb, wenn er 30 Minuten keine Aktivität feststellt.  
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Artikel                   Verfügbarkeit                   Stückpreis                   Menge                   Preis                                                                                                               Summe:                                          512,41 €
                                                                                                                                                                                             Artikel-Nr. HV20CO43DE entfernen 4GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 CL9 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      19,52 €
                                                                                                                                                          19,52 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV1136IJDE entfernen Gigabyte GA-970-UD3, AMD 970, AM3+, ATX 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      76,09 €
                                                                                                                                                          76,09 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV20P395DE entfernen AMD Phenom II X4 955 Box, Sockel AM3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      94,38 €
                                                                                                                                                          94,38 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV30SC04DE entfernen Scythe Katana 3, für alle Sockel geeignet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      17,68 €
                                                                                                                                                          17,68 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV13WC65DE entfernen Western Digital Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      34,53 €
                                                                                                                                                          34,53 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HVR600CVDE entfernen Corsair Builder Series CX600 V2, 600 Watt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      54,58 €
                                                                                                                                                          54,58 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV203T13DE entfernen Thermaltake V4 Black Edition ohne Netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      36,71 €
                                                                                                                                                          36,71 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV207SBADE entfernen Samsung SH-222AB bare schwarz SATA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      16,55 €
                                                                                                                                                          16,55 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HV1023UIDE entfernen ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, AMD Radeon HD 6870, 1GB, PCI- Express 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      142,37 €
                                                                                                                                                          142,37 €
                                                                                                                                                Artikel-Nr. HVZPCDE entfernen Rechner - Zusammenbau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sofort lieferbar                                                                                                      20,00 €
                                                                                                                                                          20,00 €

Ich hoffe dass es ok ist, den Warenkorb einfach kopiert zu haben, auch wenn es etwas groß wirkt. Sobald von dir (*herbboy*) alles als OK abgestempelt ist, geben ich die Bestellung auf.
Ich hab es zwar schon ein paar mal getan aber sage es gerne noch einmal...vielen Dank *herbboy*, dass du dir die Mühe gemacht hast, mir einen preisgünstigen PC mit Leistung zusammengestellt zu haben. Aber auch an "_quaaaaak_" und "_Vordack_" ein Dankeschön für die nützlichen Hinweise.


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Sieht gut aus, das Netzteil ist halt an sich schon "zu stark", aber es ist natürlich auch besser, falls Du mal später nachrüstest.


und kein Thema, durch die Tipps geben bleib ich ja auch selber immer up to Date


----------



## TigerTobi (23. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus, das Netzteil ist halt an sich schon "zu stark", aber es ist natürlich auch besser, falls Du mal später nachrüstest.
> 
> 
> und kein Thema, durch die Tipps geben bleib ich ja auch selber immer up to Date


 
Ich habe halt auch gedacht, falls ich in 1-2 Jahren wirklich mal aufrüsten möchte, kann es nicht schaden, gleich ein Netzteil mit etwas mehr Power zu haben. 

Wirkt sich denn die Power des Netzteils auf die Lautstärke aus? Wenn das 530W Netzteil "deutlich" leiser ist, würde ich das nehmen. Falls aber kein erkennbarer Nachteil zu sehen ist, greife ich zum 600W Netzteil


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2011)

Nee, da wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken. Die Marken-Netzteile sind alle nicht grad laut, und da die auch hinten am PC sitzen hörst Du da eh wenig. Es gibt aber natürlich spezielle besonders leise Netzteile, da zahlst Du aber dann drauf, und wenn die "Leisheit" durch eine schwache Kühlung erkauft wird, müsstest Du nen weiteren Gehäuselüfter einbauen, so dass auch direkt ein NT mit eigenem Lüfter nehmen kannst


----------



## TigerTobi (23. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nee, da wirst Du keinen Unterschied merken. Die Marken-Netzteile sind alle nicht grad laut, und da die auch hinten am PC sitzen hörst Du da eh wenig. Es gibt aber natürlich spezielle besonders leise Netzteile, da zahlst Du aber dann drauf, und wenn die "Leisheit" durch eine schwache Kühlung erkauft wird, müsstest Du nen weiteren Gehäuselüfter einbauen, so dass auch direkt ein NT mit eigenem Lüfter nehmen kannst


 
Alles klar, dann bleibe ich bei dem ausgewählten Netzteil und gebe meine Bestellung auf. Vielleicht klappt es ja und der PC ist zum Ende der Woche bei mir. 

Wünsch dir noch ein schönen Abend...ich meld mich noch einmal mit einem kurzem Resumee, sobald der PC eingetroffen ist


----------



## TigerTobi (26. August 2011)

Guten Morgen,


nach dem ich Mittwoch Abend bestellt habe, ist mein Rechner schon heute angekommen! Nach dem ich dass knapp 15kg Paket bei 35° in den 6.Stock gebuckelt habe, wurde er natürlich gleich ausgepackt. Es riecht alles wunderbar neu und das Gehäusedesign, was ich gewählt habe gefällt mir sehr gut 

Nun noch ein paar Fragen...

1.) Geliefert wurde also der zusammengebaute Rechner sowie die Verpackungen der CPU und des Mainboards. In der Verpackung der CPU befindet sich noch ein Lüfter drin. Ist dass der Standard-Lüfter des AMD Phenom II X4 955 und wurde nicht eingesetzt, weil ich ja einen extra Kühler geordert hatte?


2.) Weiter befand sich in der Verpackung des Mainboards verschiedene Kabel. Wozu dass Stromkabel da ist, dürfte klar sein^^
Aber es befindet sich noch einmal ein Kabel drin von Asus (von denen die Grafikkarte stammt) was wohl an die Grafikkarte kommt und mit dem Netzteil verbunden wird und ein Kabel, wo auf der Verpackung "CrossFire" draufsteht, auch für die Grafikkarte.
Benötige ich diese beiden Kabel oder sind diese dazu da, falls man später mal eine zweite Grafikkarte einsetzen will?


Sobald diese Fragen geklärt sind, starte ich den Rechner :p 
Nicht, dass ein wichtiges Kabel fehlt, ich den Rechner anmache und dann nur kurz Freude daran habe^^


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

1) ja, so ist es.

2) das wird ein Adapterkabel für den Fall sein, dass das Netzteil KEINEN passenden Stecker für die Grafikkarte hat. Wenn aber an der Grafikkarte keine Strombuchse frei ist, dann ist alles o.k. Das Crossfire-Teil ist die Crossfire-Brücke, die braucht man, wenn man zwei AMD-Grafikkarten im gleichen PC betreiben will. Die verbindet man mit der Brücke, so dass die Karten dann zusammen mehr Leistung bringen als nur eine Karte. 


und wegen eines fehlenden Kabels kann nix kaputtgehen, da würde der PC halt meckern oder nicht angehen, das war's. Ein Schaden kann nur durch ein mit roher Gewalt falsch angestecktes Kabel passieren


----------



## TigerTobi (27. August 2011)

*@herbboy*
Ich weis gar nicht, wie ich dir genug dafür Danken kann 
Gestern habe ich den Rechner in aller Ruhe in Betrieb genommen. Windows 7 64bit installiert, schnell alle nötigen Treiber draufgeladen und schon konnte es losgehen. Der Rechner ist angenehm leise und nicht groß hörbar, absolut im Rahmen für mich.
Ein kleines HD Video habe ich auch schon bearbeitet und Assassins Creed Brotherhood installiert...läuft absolut flüssig auf hohen Details in Full HD.

Ich bin also sehr zufrieden mit dem Rechner und weis, dass für später sogar noch Luft nach oben wäre. 
Also noch mal...ein großes virtuelles Dankeschon an dich!
Falls doch noch mal etwas sein sollte, werde ich auf den Thread zugreifen^^


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Kein problem, viel Spaß


----------



## TigerTobi (24. Oktober 2011)

Hallo 


Ich möchte meinen "eigenen" Thread noch einmal auskramen, weil ich nun eine Frage zur Übertaktung habe...die Daten des Rechners sieht man auf Seite 1 im Post von Herbboy 

Ich bin mit dem Rechner super zufrieden! Jetzt möchte ich allerdings noch einen Schritt weitergehen und meinen Rechner übertakten.
Ich habe ja den AMD Phaenom X4 955 3.2GHz in der Black Edition, und die Black Edition sind doch dafür da, übertaktet zu werden, richtig?
Derzeit habe ich den Mugan Synthac 2 Kühler verbaut, zum übertakten werden ich dann sicherlich aber die 3 brauchen. Jetzt meine Frage: Passt der überhaupt in meinen Rechner? Mein Gehäuse ist ein Thermaltek V3 Black Edition Thermaltake V3 Black Edition: Neues Spieler-Gehäuse für Sparfüchse - thermaltake

Und bis wie viel kann ich übertakten, ohne mir sorgen machen zu müssen, dass mir der Rechner abschmiert? Ich hatte so an 4.0GHz gedacht, aber wenn die Experten hier denken, dass sei zu viel, lasse ich mich gerne eines besseren belehren!

Und wie übertakte ich eigentlich am besten den Rechner? Im BIOS oder per Software? Es soll ja von AMD direkt eine Software dafür geben...


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2011)

Du brauchst nicht den Mugen 3 zum übertaltne, das ist Quatsch. Der Mugen ist IMMER gut zum überakten geeignet, die "höhere" Version ist halt nur eine neuere, die vlt. nochmal einen kleinen Tick besser kühlt - deswegen wirst Du aber nicht statt zB 4GHz dann direkt 4,4GHz schaffen... Du wirst vielleicht statt zB 4GHz dann 4,05GHZ schaffen   wenn überhaupt! Denn die Temperatur ist ja nur EIN möglicher Grund, warum man nicht höher kommt. Ich zB hab nur einen Samurai zz für 17€, und mehr als ca. 3,9GHz schaff ich nicht, obwohl die CPU da keine 70 Grad warm wird (was noch lang nicht "zu heiß" ist).

Per Software ist es halt am einfachsten, dafür sind die Ergebnisse halt nicht so gut.

Per BIOS am besten den Multi erhöhen und ggf. die Vcore anpassen. Man kann auch am FSB rumspielen, muss dann aber unbedingt auf die anderen Takt-Raten achten. Schau auch mal hier Overclocking leicht gemacht - Grundlagentipps zum Übertakten und OC-Anleitungen für Intel Sockel 775 und AMD Phenom-CPUs   wichtig ist eben vor allem: immer nur in kleinen Schritten hochgehen und alles dann erstmal ein paar Minuten testen. Sobald es schon nach kurzen Tests Fehler gibt, gehst Du wieder eine Stufe zurück und testest diese dann sehr lange. Nur wenn die auch über Stunden stabil bleibt, ist alles o.k

Die Frage ist trotzdem, ob es wirklich was bringt, was man auch merken wird. Zudem muss man beachten, dass die CPU dann immer auf vollem Takt läuft (Cool&Quiet schaltet man beim OC besser ab), so dass der PC halt auch dauernd mehr Strom zieht als beim Standardtakt mit Cool&Quiet.


----------

